# Is this pineapple express zoa?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I am wondering are they pineapple express? I know the picture is bad but this is the best shot i can do.


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, this is "Pineapple express". At least some stores sells it under this name, some call them "Hawaiian punch".


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

lewig said:


> Yes, this is "Pineapple express". At least some stores sells it under this name, some call them "Hawaiian punch".


How much they usually cost pp?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

andy said:


> How much they usually cost pp?


As far as I know $5-8pp. I've got some if your interested. Fast growers as well. Well the ones I have are


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

mmatt said:


> As far as I know $5-8pp. I've got some if your interested. Fast growers as well. Well the ones I have are


I have a lot of them in my tank. I just wanna id what kind of zoa ar they and the price so i can sell them. lol


----------

